# Looking for volunteers for our haunted barn



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hi, I'll be looking for volunteers to help out at my haunted barn. It's located in Dryden,Mi. It's a charity haunt we do. We have fun scaring the people. Anyone interested can message me through here. Thanks:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Where about's are you located in MI?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll probably swing by and check out your haunt when it opens, I'm right around the corner in Oxford.


----------

